

The Strange Case of Josef Oehmen - ojbyrne
http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2011/03/the-strange-case-of-josef-oehmen/

======
yuvadam
Well, nothing here is groundbreaking. This is the internet after all.

Always make sure you know where you are getting your information from.

